
We Pieced Together Steve Jobs’ Long-Lost Stereo System - _pius
http://www.wired.com/2014/04/steve-jobs-stereo-system/
======
subdane
Re: Neil Young's quote in the article, I wonder what Jobs would make of Pono.

